# mikes outdoors radio ad



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

Just heard they have bushmaster ar15 at 665 each and 500 223 for 150!!!!!

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Forum Runner


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Dang,was that a optics ready,a2,a3,carbon lite?


----------



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

All I recall flat top with red dot

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Forum Runner


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

mrwigglezdj said:


> Just heard they have bushmaster ar15 at 665 each and 500 223 for 150!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Forum Runner


That's pretty high for .223 IMO

Last time I ordered 500rds of .223 I paid 110 shipped to the house


----------



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

Might have been 130 but not to have and wait can be nice lol

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Forum Runner


----------



## Dubie (Mar 12, 2008)

*AR at Mikes*

What is the general concensus on the Bushmaster? Is that a decent deal for a starter AR? I have been wanting to get one for a while and have noticed they hover from 700-900? Could be a good deal...I wonder if they will allow lay-away?


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

Dubie said:


> What is the general concensus on the Bushmaster? Is that a decent deal for a starter AR? I have been wanting to get one for a while and have noticed they hover from 700-900? Could be a good deal...I wonder if they will allow lay-away?


Yes, That's a really fair price on a Bushmaster, a lot better than some in that price point


----------



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

If I had the 665 id buy one. I'm broke lol would have to sell 2 of the 4 on guntrader to buy one......
Good starter ar for sure and add a scope and act like everyone else and list it for 950 to 1000 for the 665 dollar gun

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Forum Runner


----------



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

Oh yea and you can't build one for cheaper

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Forum Runner


----------



## Dubie (Mar 12, 2008)

*AR help*

Thanks for the input guys! I will be heading over there when I leave the base. I just hope and pray that they will do lay-away I know in the past with deals, sometimes they won't do it:thumbdown:


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Just call them and ask, 478-1129. Might save you a trip over there. BTW, I called a little while ago and they are not in stock right now. I was told that they are expecting them anytime but they hoped to have them in by next week.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I called Mike's and they were suppose to got them last friday,but still waitingon them,hummm,well I got my name on the list and dang good price for carbon lite ,optics ready,IMO!


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*ammo*



Apollo46 said:


> That's pretty high for .223 IMO
> 
> Last time I ordered 500rds of .223 I paid 110 shipped to the house


You probally got steel case for 110 but not brass?? 150.00 for 500 brass sounds about like a good deal for store ammo. academy 169.00 for 460 / walmart 149.00 for 460


----------



## mrwigglezdj (May 11, 2008)

Well dang I'm sorry for posting their sale. Sounds like a little bait the hook to get you in the store.. have one rifle aval. And counter guy bought it as it came off the truck to sell you a higher priced item....

I don't see why advertise something you do not have ... postphone the ad ...

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Forum Runner


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

You can get the federal xm193? Or whatever brass case for $138 shipped


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

MikeH said:


> You can get the federal xm193? Or whatever brass case for $138 shipped


From where?


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

I didn't realize that Bushmaster was a "starter AR." Where have I been?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I wouldn't hold my breath for them to come in.
I had a similar issue with them several years ago with a Mini-14 they had advertised for a great price. Just had one in stock and I was third in line.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

That sucks when local bussiness advertise like that, makes me refuse to do anything with them! So I would pass right on by and stop at USA Proformance, last time I was in there they had one in stock at about that maybe a little more. also Marks Outdoors in Birmingham runs them at a great price....And people wonder why everyone shops out of town!!!
USA's AR was a DPMS not a Bushy but every bit as good as far as I'm concerned....


----------



## sureline (Oct 19, 2007)

years ago we got gift cert. from the mill to Mikes for a pocket knife, Now this was for one certain knife ,400 pre printed cert. they didn't have the knife in stock ,tried to push you to a higher one never did get my knife,won't buy $h!t there wouldn't piss on the store if it was on fire.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Wharf Rat said:


> From where?


Still would love to hear where I can get 500 round for 138 shipped. Or even better for 110 Apollo??


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

Wharf Rat said:


> Still would love to hear where I can get 500 round for 138 shipped. Or even better for 110 Apollo??


http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/...tm_medium=GAN&utm_campaign=spam can tula 5.56

Or

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/...(5.56x45 mm) 55 - gr. FMJ Ammo, PRICED LOW! 


Try this...
FREE SHIPPING
BH788
Sportsmansguide.com: Free Shipping with Order $49+. Expires 2/29/12

-Clay


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

I got the xm 193 last month online from glenns army navy for $138 shipped.not sure if they have anymore or not.


----------



## Capt Ron (Aug 12, 2008)

archer-1 said:


> That sucks when local bussiness advertise like that, makes me refuse to do anything with them! So I would pass right on by and stop at USA Proformance, last time I was in there they had one in stock at about that maybe a little more. also Marks Outdoors in Birmingham runs them at a great price....And people wonder why everyone shops out of town!!!
> USA's AR was a DPMS not a Bushy but every bit as good as far as I'm concerned....


My DPMS, has been very impressive....I never clean the damn thing and she just keeps shooting any crap brand of ammo! I swear this one is special or something..it must be because I was told it was only an ok bottom line rifle when I bought it.
Maybe we need to have a shootout with our Teir 3 AR's!


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah I havent figured out why people say they are an "entry level" AR....I think they are as good as any and better than most!!!


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

I have had some bad exp. with mike also, but had to pick some thing last week for a Friend. While there I talked to mike about something that has happened in the past.
He told me if any one had a problem he wanted them to call him. So has any one called and spoke to him personal. Also he did have Fed-223 for 5.95 box plus tax. I thank comes out to 300.00/ 1000 plus tax which should be about 21.00. He would not come off any at all, I asked, even for 10,000 rds. He had alot in the jay store. just my two cents. jj


----------



## Dubie (Mar 12, 2008)

*AR*

Hey guys! Update- I went in yesterday and put a deposit on 1 of the AR's. The guy said they would get between 40-60? I think that ii is a great gun:thumbup: I can't wait to shoot this excellent rifle. by the way, I was able to put it on lay-away. 

What I meant by beginner AR was that it would be my first AR. never had one, look forward to learning about it and upgrading some of the parts. Thanks again for the help


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, I'm not a club member and that tulammo is just the cheapest of the cheap crap. I'll buy any other ammo before I spend any money on that. sgammo.com has it even cheaper but they're out right now. Thanks for the links though, wasn't including sportsmansguide in on my searches...will have to from now on. 



Clayjunky said:


> http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/...tm_medium=GAN&utm_campaign=spam can tula 5.56
> 
> Or
> 
> ...


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Dubie said:


> Hey guys! Update- I went in yesterday and put a deposit on 1 of the AR's. The guy said they would get between 40-60? I think that ii is a great gun:thumbup: I can't wait to shoot this excellent rifle. by the way, I was able to put it on lay-away.
> 
> What I meant by beginner AR was that it would be my first AR. never had one, look forward to learning about it and upgrading some of the parts. Thanks again for the help


GOOD, Im Glad to hear its not the circumstances that were posted earlier. That is a good price, I might even pick one up for that price....although I really dont need another one:whistling:


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

glassplus said:


> I have had some bad exp. with mike also, but had to pick some thing last week for a Friend. While there I talked to mike about something that has happened in the past.
> He told me if any one had a problem he wanted them to call him. So has any one called and spoke to him personal. Also he did have Fed-223 for 5.95 box plus tax. I thank comes out to 300.00/ 1000 plus tax which should be about 21.00. He would not come off any at all, I asked, even for 10,000 rds. He had alot in the jay store. just my two cents. jj


To be clear, I have never had a bad experence with Mike or either store. And that has always been his statement about complaints, that he would find a satisfactory result himself if he is made aware there's a problem!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Good to hear that they will be getting some ARs in and are taking deposits.
My experience with them for the most part has been positive. I got a great deal on some boots just last week.
That experience with the Mini-14 did leave a bad taste in my mouth for a couple of years though but I got over it. 
I would be in for an AR myself at that price but the bad thing is , you've got to feed the things.


----------



## Stan Butler (Feb 17, 2012)

Hello my name is Stan Butler. I've been the store manager at Mike's Outdoor Sports since February 2004 and worked here in the late 90's. I worked at Penny's Hardware, Gulf Breeze Pistol Parlor and with RDI (Reel Deer Inc) in Foley. Let's just say 18 years in outdoor sports retail, I've met a lot great people and I truly love what I do!!!. At Mike's Outdoor Sports we try diligently to bring you the best possible products available today at the very best price we can offer and most important …provide you with service that's second to none!!! It has never been or ever will be our intent to mislead anyone in anyway. At anytime there's a problem with any aspect of our business please contact me. I take tons of pride in my position at Mike's and fully understand your satisfaction is the key to our success!!!! Thanks for all your support!!!

Respectfully,

Stan Butler
Mike's Outdoors Sports
8643 Pensacola Blvd
Pensacola, FL 32534
850-478-1129


----------

